# Ranch style beans recipe needed



## pasotami (Jun 1, 2006)

I have two huge bags of beans - I also got a huge canner for Christmas. I would really love to can ranch style beans but do not have a clue what the spices are that they put in....
When I lived in Texas there was a brand that was really good, just heat and eat. They also made the best canned black beans - for the life of me I can't remember the brand. I can see the can in my mind but can't see the brand....
Anyways - help! I need to use these beans before the weavels find them.
I would appreciate all recipes for canning beans but would prefer ranch style over baked bean style.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

The brand you are probably looking for is "Ranch Style". The ingredients are: pinto beans, water, tomato puree, less than 2% vegetable oils and animal fat, partially hydrogenated soybean oil and/or partially hydrogenated cottonseed oil and rendered beef fat, salt, chili peppers, sugar, paprika, vinegar, spices,, onion powder, garlic powder, natural flavors, soy lectin (After actually reading the ingredients off the label I'm not so sure about them but they are really yummy!)
It is canned by Conagra Foods, Inc. in Dallas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2006)

I add BBQ sauce to pinto beans and have delicious homemade ranch style beans.


----------



## cheryl-tx (Jan 3, 2005)

I am resurrecting this old post. Anybody ever find a recipe for the Ranch Style Beans brand. I also would like to duplicate this, or come close. The ingredients on the can are exactly what cc posted above.
The missing 'spices' is what I am curious about!
I searched on-line. The 'spices' seem to be the big ?


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

You maybe thinking of what they are called are cowboy beans. A cowboy bean recipes has all types of spices in it. Not sure if that what you looking for but think that is what you are.


----------



## cheryl-tx (Jan 3, 2005)

I guess they are similar to some cowboy bean recipes, but Ranch Style Beans are a very specific brand I am trying to copycat.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I love that brand too. I guess it is cuz it is not too sweet. They are like chili. most of the seasonings are from chili just w/o meat. I like the w/ peppers version.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I found this recipe, it's supposed to be like the canned Ranch Style beans.

http://www.recipezaar.com/Ranch-Style-Beans-325127


----------

